# Dp Manual



## ambrosialv (Oct 15, 2010)

Have any of you tried it? If so...how was your success w/ it?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

It's got a lot of good advice on things that help get ya better. But don't expect any results unless you put theadvice into practice.


----------



## speedrage56 (Sep 23, 2010)

What about 5htp? Has anybody tried that?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Many have tried it but not too many have seen benefit from it. From my experience it seems acetylcholine and dopamine play a larger role in DP than serotonin.


----------

